# Guppy in Labor??!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think my guppy is finally in labor! Shes spitting her food out, and swimming up and down the sides of the tank. SO worried the other prego fish in the breeding tank with her would eat her babies, I put a divider between them. Theres lots more plants on her side, some floating. Is this a bad idea? Oh btw the breeding tank is 2.5 gallons. And they don't seem stressed.

Btw till now she was sitting still in one place the whole day unless the other fish came near, then she'd chase it away or nip at it.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

This does sound like a possibility. Seperating the fish is a good idea especially on the side with plants. The mother herself will likely eat the fry though so keep an eye out as much as you can.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

K thanks. I don't think shes had them yet, but I havent been upstairs in a bit. But I've been checking on her every like 5 minutes. Im so anxious! P


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I love when my livebearers give birth! Its so exciting. I have a platy getting ready in the birthing tank now too! Keep us posted!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I will post when my too big ones give birth.


----------

